# From Craigslist - Philadelphia



## D&B Mack (Aug 12, 2011)

I have no idea, just thought I would post if anyone is looking.

Tree Cutters Wanted

Tree Cutters Wanted (Various)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-12, 2:40PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We need help with a large tree cutting Job. 



Experienced cutter wanted.



Please call ( 215 ) 220-8877 Ask for Joe or Blue.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'll take two !:msp_unsure:


----------

